# Di noi tre



## misia (8 Aprile 2015)

L'ennesimo sfogo. Chissà quanti ne avrete letti.
Almeno vi risparmio la finta richiesta di consigli, tanto ognuno poi agisce solo ed esclusivamente di testa propria. Scrivo per necessità. E anche per essere sgridata, forse. Le poche persone con cui ho parlato di questa storia, non riescono a farlo, forse per affetto, forse per mancanza di coraggio, forse perchè un po' faccio loro pena.

Comunque.

Ho un compagno da 13 anni e conviviamo da 10. Ci siamo messi insieme a 22 anni, dopo una profonda amicizia nata a scuola, cresciuta nel tempo e arricchita da un interesse fisico reciproco molto intimo, anche se mai travolgente.
Prima dell'inizio del nostro rapporto, lui era prima di tutto il mio confidente, con cui mi sfogavo delle sofferenze causate dal mio "grande amore", _l'altro_. Un suo amico, un nostro amico, parte del nostro gruppo e anche lui ex compagno di scuola.
Ne ero perdutamente innamorata, brividi ad ogni tocco, montagne russe di emozioni e tutto il corollario. Non siamo mai stati insieme: _l'altro_ conosceva bene i miei sentimenti, mi trattava da amica per la maggior parte del tempo, ma poi si finiva a letto insieme ogni fine settimana, nonostante avesse una donna di cui si dichiarava innamorato. Tre anni di altalena e ho deciso di troncare, esausta. Me ne sono andata all'estero per un po', per recuperare autostima e guardare la situazione da una certa distanza. Quello che ora è il mio compagno ed io, ci siamo avvicinati. Ho capito che era lui la persona con cui mi sentivo davvero a mio agio, quello con cui avrei potuto costruire qualcosa, la persona a cui tenevo di più al mondo, che AMAVO, oltre l'innamoramento. E dopo fiumi di parole, abbiamo finalmente deciso di lasciarci andare. Siamo stati molto felici, io sono stata molto felice. Specialmente all'inizio, quando riuscivamo ancora ad essere sbarazzini e leggeri nella nostra relazione, sicuri delle basi solide di amicizia. Nessuno dei due è fissato con la fedeltà, ci siamo sempre garantiti la possibilità di sgarrare, consapevoli del fatto che una vita a due non può e non deve essere una gabbia.
Nonostante questo, per 8 anni non ho avuto interesse nel tradirlo.
Poi, 5 anni fa, senza alcun preavviso, _l'altro_ torna a farmi rabbrividire: in una situazione tra amici, trova l'occasione per allontanarsi con me e tenta di baciarmi. Scappo, letteralmente. Iniziamo però a sentirci telematicamente (_l'altro_ vive all'estero, ci vediamo 2-3 volte l'anno in occasione delle sue visite a famiglia e amici), mi confessa di non avere mai smesso di volermi, desiderarmi. Mi lascio coinvolgere, mi convinco che si tratta solo di sesso, della solita devastante chimica che ci ha sempre uniti, dopo qualche mese finiamo a letto, sesso pazzesco e un altro mese di mail infuocate. Poi sparisce nel nulla. Non si fa più sentire per mesi, senza spiegazioni se non un "ti voglio bene, ti spiegherò". Io la prendo male, mi arrabbio e tronco ogni rapporto. Riappare, mi implora di vederci, finiamo di nuovo a letto, ma gli dico che è l'ultima volta: voglio andare avanti con la mia vita, voglio un figlio dal mio compagno, finiamola finchè siamo in tempo. 
Mi faccio forza e smetto di sentirlo, provo anche a smettere di pensarci. Nel frattempo il figlio non arriva, dopo 4 mesi, 8 mesi, un anno. Niente. Facciamo analisi e apparentemente non ci sono motivi per un'infertilità, siamo "sine causa". Vi risparmio la sofferenza di coppia e individuale, le difficoltà, la depressione nera, i litigi, i sensi di colpa, l'incapacità di programmare la vita, gli attacchi di panico, l'ansia perenne. Facciamo anche dei tentativi con la procreazione assistita, ma io non reggo, troppa ansia, troppe medicine, troppa pressione. Se un figlio non arriva in quattro anni, forse non è destino?
In mezzo a tutto questo dolore, _l'altro _riappare. Ricomincio a scrivergli, come se fosse un'oasi in un deserto di sofferenza e immobilità. Per 3 anni ci scriviamo mail sempre più infuocate, ma ci vediamo solo in compagnia. Mai soli.
Lui rifugge le possibilità di incontro.
Poi, ultimamente, mi confessa di essere geloso del mio compagno, mi confessa di amarmi, volermi, che la relazione con la sua attuale donna non è niente in confronto a quello che prova per me, dice di fantasticare su una vita insieme, da coppia. La cosa mi sconvolge, quasi non lo riconosco più. Confesso a lui (e soprattutto a me stessa) di essere innamorata, sì, purtroppo ancora innamorata di lui. Gli chiedo di vederci, lui torna in Italia per pochissimi giorni, ma non riesce a trovare il tempo, di incontrarmi, dice. Prima o poi ci sarà l'occasione, dice. Prima o poi.

Io, nel frattempo, vivo divisa in due: il mio compagno da una parte, che adoro e con cui sto bene da sempre, ma che non riesce più a darmi tutto quello che vorrei, _l'altro _dall'altra parte che invece mi fa vivere di emozioni e finte promesse. 
So benissimo che non posso andare avanti così. La parte razionale di me dice che devo troncare con _l'altro,  _prima di qualsiasi altra decisione, ma ne sarò capace? 
Ecco, sono pronta a sentire che orribile persona sono anche da voci diverse dalla mia coscienza.


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> L'ennesimo sfogo. Chissà quanti ne avrete letti.
> Almeno vi risparmio la finta richiesta di consigli, tanto ognuno poi agisce solo ed esclusivamente di testa propria. Scrivo per necessità. E anche per essere sgridata, forse. Le poche persone con cui ho parlato di questa storia, non riescono a farlo, forse per affetto, forse per mancanza di coraggio, forse perchè un po' faccio loro pena.
> 
> Comunque.
> ...



Sul primo neretto, per quanto mi riguarda stendiamo un velo pietoso, mi dovete spiegare che cazzo programmate a fare una vita di coppia se poi nella stessa vi sentite imprigionati, è strana la mente umana.


Sul secondo neretto lascia perdere.....:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> L'ennesimo sfogo. Chissà quanti ne avrete letti.
> Almeno vi risparmio la finta richiesta di consigli, tanto ognuno poi agisce solo ed esclusivamente di testa propria. Scrivo per necessità. E anche per essere sgridata, forse. Le poche persone con cui ho parlato di questa storia, non riescono a farlo, forse per affetto, forse per mancanza di coraggio, forse perchè un po' faccio loro pena.
> 
> Comunque.
> ...



Finite di nuovo a letto e cominci a sentire il desiderio di avere un figlio dal tuo compagno?

Non riuscite ad avere figli e, ricominciano emozioni e finte promesse? 

Sei pronta a sentire un parere? PASSO.


----------



## Dalida (8 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> L'ennesimo sfogo. Chissà quanti ne avrete letti.
> Almeno vi risparmio la finta richiesta di consigli, tanto ognuno poi agisce solo ed esclusivamente di testa propria. Scrivo per necessità. E anche per essere sgridata, forse. Le poche persone con cui ho parlato di questa storia, non riescono a farlo, forse per affetto, forse per mancanza di coraggio, forse perchè un po' faccio loro pena.
> 
> Comunque.
> ...


ciao e benvenuta.
leggendoti mi pare che il tuo compagno sia ormai una specie di amico del cuore o porto sicuro o quello che è.
la passione è tutta per l'altro, che comunque è un uomo volubile e inaffidabile.
anche tu lo sei, per molti versi, poichè subito dopo il ritorno di fiamma hai provato con la storia del figlio (mi spiace comunque per quello che hai passato).
credo che tu debba parlare con il tuo compagno per vedere se qualcosa si può salvare.
ovviamente troncherei con l'altro, con il quale non ci sarà mai niente di più di quello che hai già avuto, temo.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2015)

... e meno male che non è arrivato il figlio. Lascia perdere il farfallone amoroso, se ci riesci... e se non stai più bene col tuo compagno, trova un po' di coraggio. Parlaci, e se non c'è davvero più motivo, lascia anche lui. Nessuno merita di essere preso per il culo così.


----------



## Spot (8 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> L'ennesimo sfogo. Chissà quanti ne avrete letti.
> Almeno vi risparmio la finta richiesta di consigli, tanto ognuno poi agisce solo ed esclusivamente di testa propria. Scrivo per necessità. E anche per essere sgridata, forse. Le poche persone con cui ho parlato di questa storia, non riescono a farlo, forse per affetto, forse per mancanza di coraggio, forse perchè un po' faccio loro pena.
> 
> Comunque.
> ...


Il secondo neretto  ha del paradosso.
Amare e volere qualcosa porta con se la fretta e l'ansia di averla. Cazzate, punto.
Cosa ti attira in questo uomo? Sei sicura che tutti quei brividi non siano semplicemente legati al suo essere da sempre sfuggente, e al fatto che in passato tu non abbia potuto averlo tutto per te?
Perchè altrimenti non capisco proprio.

Inoltre per il primo neretto: una cosa è non essere fissati con la fedeltà, una cosa è stabilire che una coppia sia contemplata l'infedeltà, e in che modo. Ma se il tuo compagno non è al corrente di nulla la tua posizione diventa piuttosto opinabile.


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Aprile 2015)

Per me siete l'uno il tappabuchi delle insoddisfazioni dell'altra; tu insegui un sogno antico, lui vi attinge alla bisogna senza nulla concludere se non del buon sesso. 

Se l'altro avesse voluto veramente rivoluzionare la sua vita per te l'avrebbe fatto, e tu gli saresti andata dietro mollando la tua. Ma non l'ha fatto, e non sembra neanche intenzionato seriamente in quella direzione, perciò sei confusa. Ma non hai le palle per lasciare il tuo compagno comunque (perchè il cazzo di porto sicuro fa comodo  a chiunque) , pur affermando che sei innamorata di un altro. 

 Lascia perdere il figlio, per carità; non complicare ulteriormente la vita di altre persone (il tuo compagno e il bambino).


----------



## Fantastica (8 Aprile 2015)

@misia

Io farei un discorso all'_altro_, del tipo senti bello mio, tu vieni a rompere cose preziose che ho edificato insieme, davvero insieme, a un uomo che mi ama davvero. Vedi di smetterla di dire stronzate che mi ami, perché è una balla che non si può sentire. C'è una bella chimica tra noi, punto. Se mi vuoi, mi prendi così e non entri nella mia vita. Se no, aria.


----------



## misia (8 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Finite di nuovo a letto e cominci a sentire il desiderio di avere un figlio dal tuo compagno?
> 
> Non riuscite ad avere figli e, ricominciano emozioni e finte promesse?
> 
> Sei pronta a sentire un parere? PASSO.


Sono più che pronta, anche perchè giudici più severi di me stessa finora non ne ho trovati.

E' chiaro che ho riassunto il tutto, quindi le decisioni (tipo il figlio) nel racconto risultano più repentine e accelerate di quello che sono effettivamente state. 

Risposte sparse:

- sì, in qualche modo il mio compagno è il porto sicuro. La persona che più al mondo mi fa sentire bene. Così è sempre stato. Sono altrettanto consapevole che evidentemente non mi basta, mi manca qualcosa. 

- la frase sulla "gabbia" è una semplificazione. Non considero la fedeltà un dogma, motivo per cui non mi sposo. E' una cosa su cui sono sempre stata chiara e che il mio compagno comprende e condivide. E' evidente che questo non ha NULLA a che fare con la situazione che sto vivendo, nè mi giustifica in alcun modo

-il figlio che non è mai arrivato è un discorso accantonato, non sono pazza. Fidatevi, che quasi 4 anni di sofferenza alla ricerca di una gravidanza, bastano e avanzano per capire che ad un certo punto devi dire basta. O almeno mettere un punto e virgola. 

La verità è che vorrei liberarmi dell'_altro_ e recuperare il rapporto con il mio compagno, perchè ci credo, perchè 13 anni di vita insieme non si buttano via così, perchè insieme ancora sappiamo divertirci ed entrambi siamo l'appoggio dell'altra. Quello che mi terrorizza è l'incapacità di dimenticare, di levarmi dalla testa i famosi "brividi" (anche qui, semplifico). E il non sapere da dove iniziare.


----------



## perplesso (8 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> Sono più che pronta, anche perchè giudici più severi di me stessa finora non ne ho trovati.
> 
> E' chiaro che ho riassunto il tutto, quindi le decisioni (tipo il figlio) nel racconto risultano più repentine e accelerate di quello che sono effettivamente state.
> 
> ...


dal semplice attacco di manico.     prova a prendere in considerazione l'ipotesi che molto molto banalmente l'altro ti fa godere di più per X motivi.

depotenziane la carica fascinatoria pensandolo solo come un bel giocattolone divertente.

se è solo questo che ti lega a lui,ovvero solo il sesso,sappi che sono cerini che si spengono da soli.  prima o poi.

se invece non fosse solo il ribaltarsi a letto che ti lega a lui,allora la riflessione che devi fare sulla tua relazione ufficiale è ben più profonda.

ma prima,andiamo col rasoio di Occam e sgomberiamo il campo dalla soluzione più semplice


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @misia
> 
> Io farei un discorso all'_altro_, del tipo senti bello mio, tu vieni a rompere cose preziose che ho edificato insieme, davvero insieme, a un uomo che mi ama davvero. Vedi di smetterla di dire stronzate che mi ami, perché è una balla che non si può sentire. C'è una bella chimica tra noi, punto. Se mi vuoi, mi prendi così e non entri nella mia vita. Se no, aria.


Se non ne fosse innamorata 





> Confesso a lui (e soprattutto a me stessa) di essere innamorata, sì, purtroppo ancora innamorata di lui


potrebbe parlargli come suggerisci tu. Peccato che lo sia e che i bbrrrividi che lui gli concede di vivere quando gli aggrada premano più forte di ogni ragionamento a freddo.




> La verità è che vorrei liberarmi dell'_altro_ e recuperare il  rapporto con il mio compagno, perchè ci credo, perchè 13 anni di vita  insieme non si buttano via così, perchè insieme ancora sappiamo  divertirci ed entrambi siamo l'appoggio dell'altra. Quello che mi  terrorizza è l'incapacità di dimenticare, di levarmi dalla testa i  famosi "brividi" (anche qui, semplifico). E il non sapere da dove  iniziare.



Vuoi liberarti dell'altro solo perchè lui non ti vuole come tu vorresti. E allora ripari nel porto sicuro chepperò, forse, non merita di essere un ripiego. Se poi si sceglie consapevolmente di vivere una vita "ripiegata" va bene uguale, basta saprlo però. Tutti e due.


----------



## ivanl (8 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> Sono più che pronta, anche perchè giudici più severi di me stessa finora non ne ho trovati.
> 
> E' chiaro che ho riassunto il tutto, quindi le decisioni (tipo il figlio) nel racconto risultano più repentine e accelerate di quello che sono effettivamente state.
> 
> ...


Neretto 1 e 3: fai un favore a quel poveretto del tuo compagno, lascialo. E' evidente che te le stai raccontando e di lui non ti frega un cazzo
Neretto 2: la fedelta' ha a che fare con il rispetto dell'altro a prescindere dal fatto che siate sposati o meno, per cui, ribadisco: fagli un favore, vattene. Per fortuna non avete avuto figli.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



misia ha detto:


> L'ennesimo sfogo. Chissà quanti ne avrete letti.
> Almeno vi risparmio la finta richiesta di consigli, tanto ognuno poi agisce solo ed esclusivamente di testa propria. Scrivo per necessità. E anche per essere sgridata, forse. Le poche persone con cui ho parlato di questa storia, non riescono a farlo, forse per affetto, forse per mancanza di coraggio, forse perchè un po' faccio loro pena.
> 
> Comunque.
> ...



Io torvo aberrante la tua storia,e trovo raccapricciante la persona che sei.
Senza mezzi termini,tu sei l'esatta persona che io non vorrei mai incontrare sulla mia strada,il cancro di questa società impazzita e malata,dove tutto è possibile,dove tutto può essere,dove si costruisce tutto sul NULLA.
E allora ecco un unione basata su un 'amicizia che tu chiami amore,stai con lui,solo perché non puoi avere l'altro,ma con il tuo lui vi garantite pecorine extra...tanto è cominciata così,amici che trombavano.....CHE CAZZO DI SCHIFO:ed in questo penoso schifo ecco la ricerca di un figlio,che dovrebbe nascere in quale situazione?fra grandinate di cazzi,pecorine extra,attacchi di manico,ex che tornano e ti strusciano il furetto fra le mani,e dai tanto tutto po' essa no?
Me ne sbatto letteralmente i coglioni di tutti quelli che staranno qui a scrivere...e vabbè...pò esse...che male c'è....PER ME questa situazione è assurda.Cercare pure un figlio....che società di merda.


----------



## Stark72 (8 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Neretto 1 e 3: fai un favore a quel poveretto del tuo compagno, lascialo. E' evidente che te le stai raccontando e di lui non ti frega un cazzo
> Neretto 2: la fedelta' ha a che fare con il rispetto dell'altro a prescindere dal fatto che siate sposati o meno, per cui, ribadisco: fagli un favore, vattene. Per fortuna non avete avuto figli.


come se fosse un verde


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2015)

Un sunto, gentilmente?


----------



## ivanl (8 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un sunto, gentilmente?


quello di oscuro e' perfetto


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2015)

Il problema è a monte.
Ti sei messa con un amico e questo è rimasto...e i brividi sono sempre stati altrove.
Cerca di pensare bene a ogni passo che fai, perchè per quanto l'infedeltà possa essere contemplata tu hai fatto di ben peggio.
Non è una cosa capitata così per caso dopo anni...è qualcosa che va avanti da tanto, troppo tempo.
Lui non ti voleva allora e non ti vuole nemmeno oggi...e ti sei accontentata, perchè di questo si tratta.
Ti sei presa il buon amico...non è una gran bella cosa.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2015)

*Ivan*



ivanl ha detto:


> quello di oscuro e' perfetto



Ti vuoi fare nemici?:rotfl:mi dai ragione troppo spesso...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## misia (8 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se non ne fosse innamorata potrebbe parlargli come suggerisci tu. Peccato che lo sia e che i bbrrrividi che lui gli concede di vivere quando gli aggrada premano più forte di ogni ragionamento a freddo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, vorrei liberarmi dell'_altro_ perchè non è la persona di cui voglio essere innamorata. Il problema è la differenza tra volontà razionale e emozione basilare, anche animale se volete.
Io non sono affatto convinta che vorrei avere una relazione vera con _l'altro_, quando non è nemmeno in grado di trovare il modo per dirmi in faccia quello che pensa.
E non sono una ragazzina, so benissimo che la passione svanirebbe nel giro di qualche mese.

E sì, sono una persona orribile, ma non certo per il fatto che non ritengo la monogamia obbligatoria. Per me c'è molto altro in un rapporto e ogni coppia ha un proprio equilibrio indipendente da quelle che sono le regole morali della società.

Infine, se non me ne fregasse un cazzo del mio uomo, vi assicuro che gli avrei confessato già tutto, col rischio di essere lasciata in tronco e ripudiata, pur di liberarmi del senso di colpa e dell'angoscia che mi attanaglia. Se non l'ho fatto è solo perchè non voglio assolutamente che soffra (lo so, detta dopo questa storia sembra ridicolo, ma è proprio così). E qualsiasi decisione prenderò, cercherò di proteggerlo il più possibile.


----------



## ivanl (8 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti vuoi fare nemici?:rotfl:mi dai ragione troppo spesso...:rotfl::rotfl:


Tranquillo, oggi sono stato in disaccordo con Sbriciolata, per la prima volta. Capitera' anche con te


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2015)

*Ivanl*



ivanl ha detto:


> Tranquillo, oggi sono stato in disaccordo con Sbriciolata, per la prima volta. Capitera' anche con te



Io credo di no.A me questa mi ha dato la nausea....


----------



## Dalida (8 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un sunto, gentilmente?


misia, dieci anni fa, ha perso la testa per un tizio stronzo con cui andava occasionalmente a letto. decide quindi di ripiegare su un caro amico che diventa il suo compagno, convivono e tutto ma ogni tanto il primo tizio si fa risentire e lei lo rivede e lo risente.


----------



## ivanl (8 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> misia, dieci anni fa, ha perso la testa per un tizio stronzo con cui andava occasionalmente a letto. decide quindi di ripiegare su un caro amico che diventa il suo compagno, convivono e tutto ma ogni tanto il primo tizio si fa risentire e lei lo rivede e* lo risente*.


lo sente eccome, ben dentro...


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2015)

*Nobody*



Dalida ha detto:


> misia, dieci anni fa, ha perso la testa per un tizio stronzo con cui andava occasionalmente a letto. decide quindi di ripiegare su un caro amico che diventa il suo compagno, convivono e tutto ma ogni tanto il primo tizio si fa risentire e lei lo rivede e lo risente.



Insomma,cerca di fare un figlio,a becca due fringuelli.....


----------



## Dalida (8 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,cerca di fare un figlio,a becca due fringuelli.....


beh, joey aveva chiesto un sunto quindi ho omesso la cosa del figlio, che peraltro mi pare un tasto dolente per lei.
non avendone nemmeno avuti, inutile soffermarcisi ulteriormente.


----------



## Dalida (8 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> No, *vorrei liberarmi dell'altro perchè non è la persona di cui voglio essere innamorata.* Il problema è la differenza tra volontà razionale e emozione basilare, anche animale se volete.
> *Io non sono affatto convinta che vorrei avere una relazione vera con l'altro*, quando non è nemmeno in grado di trovare il modo per dirmi in faccia quello che pensa.
> E non sono una ragazzina, so benissimo che la passione svanirebbe nel giro di qualche mese.
> 
> ...



credo che non lasciare una persona per la paura che ne possa soffrire sia una cosa davvero brutta da fare a qualcuno.
io credo, misia, che tu non gli abbia detto nulla proprio perché non vuoi che il tuo poto sicuro smetta di essere tale, alla fine non gli dai potere decisionale e stop.

quanto alle frasi sull'altro, con il dovuto rispetto, le trovo un po' infantili.
è lui che non vuole una relazione con te.


----------



## misia (8 Aprile 2015)

[HR][/HR]ecco, forse oscuro è un giudice più severo di me stessa. Cercando si trova.

In ogni caso, non ho ripiegato sull'amico. E' stato e per molti versi è ancora un rapporto d'amore. A meno che non si pensi che l'amore possa essere basato solo sui brividi e non (anche) sull'amicizia.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> Sono più che pronta, anche perchè giudici più severi di me stessa finora non ne ho trovati.
> 
> E' chiaro che ho riassunto il tutto, quindi le decisioni (tipo il figlio) nel racconto risultano più repentine e accelerate di quello che sono effettivamente state.
> 
> ...


Se tu ed il tuo compagno vivete un rapporto aperto, bene. 

Quello che non mi quadra è cosa cerchi? cosa vuoi? cosa vorresti? Se cerchi sicurezze in risposte che già conosci accomodati, non sarò di certo io a dirti di andare a parlare con tizio e dirgli che il tuo compagno ti riempe la vita e lo preferisci a lui. Certo andare a cercare l'ormone e le emozioni che non ti permettono di prendere una decisione è una buona scusante, sta a te scegliere, hai delle decisioni da prendere, prendile, perseguile e vedi cosa accade. 

Mi dispiace per il figlio, si avevo pensato che nel discorso iniziale i tempi sono diversi. Ma i tempi fanno parte delle decisioni e del tuo percorso, e se questi tempi li unisci dici che se tu avessi avuto un figlio non staresti qua adesso?

Da quello che ho percepito su quello che hai scritto, mi sembra che "tizio" appartenga a quei furbetti che vanno e vengono a secondo di come la loro vita si svolge. Tu hai percepito emozioni, secondo me lui ha percepito una trombata soddisfacente ai propri stimoli in corrispondenza delle esigenze solo ed esclusivamente sue.


----------



## perplesso (8 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> [HR][/HR]ecco, forse oscuro è un giudice più severo di me stessa. Cercando si trova.
> 
> In ogni caso, non ho ripiegato sull'amico. E' stato e per molti versi è ancora un rapporto d'amore. A meno che non si pensi che l'amore possa essere basato solo sui brividi e non (anche) sull'amicizia.


gli è che quando un rapporto è basato troppo sull'amicizia e poco sui brividi,ecco che si apre il varco in cui si incuneano i furetti dalla punta rosa (cit. professor Oscuro)

gli è che la tua storia assomiglia sempre più alla parabola dei tasselli.    e chissà perchè ne manca sempre uno per chiudere il cerchio


----------



## Darty (8 Aprile 2015)

*Sì*



ivanl ha detto:


> Neretto 1 e 3: fai un favore a quel poveretto del tuo compagno, lascialo. E' evidente che te le stai raccontando e di lui non ti frega un cazzo
> Neretto 2: la fedelta' ha a che fare con il rispetto dell'altro a prescindere dal fatto che siate sposati o meno, per cui, ribadisco: fagli un favore, vattene. Per fortuna non avete avuto figli.


Verde per me. E sottolineo menomale che il figlio non è arrivato.


----------



## FataIgnorante (8 Aprile 2015)

A Misia, a te Andrea De Carlo te fa una pippa!
Hai beccato un utente lettore di De Carlo. Fake e storia ripresa dal romanzo Di noi tre di Andrea De Carlo.... Se non simili anche romanzato.

Ehi mi aspetto Due di Due, eh.... mi raccomando che quello è più tosto! Oppure UTO...

Perdio....


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> [HR][/HR]ecco, forse oscuro è un giudice più severo di me stessa. Cercando si trova.
> 
> In ogni caso, non ho ripiegato sull'amico. E' stato e per molti versi è ancora un rapporto d'amore. A meno che non si pensi che l'amore possa essere basato solo sui brividi e non (anche) sull'amicizia.


Un rapporto d'amore si basa ANCHE su una profonda amicizia, ma non parte da quello.
Non parte da quello quando di base e principio le acrobazie le si fanno con altri, che danno brividi, da cui non si riesce a star lontani fisicamente.


----------



## ivanl (8 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> A Misia, a te Andrea De Carlo te fa una pippa!
> Hai beccato un utente lettore di De Carlo. Fake e storia ripresa dal romanzo Di noi tre di Andrea De Carlo.... Se non simili anche romanzato.
> 
> Ehi mi aspetto Due di Due, eh.... mi raccomando che quello è più tosto! Oppure UTO...
> ...


Davvero? ma che palle, non se ne puo' piu' di 'sti fake...


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> A Misia, a te Andrea De Carlo te fa una pippa!
> Hai beccato un utente lettore di De Carlo. Fake e storia ripresa dal romanzo Di noi tre di Andrea De Carlo.... Se non simili anche romanzato.
> 
> Ehi mi aspetto Due di Due, eh.... mi raccomando che quello è più tosto! Oppure UTO...
> ...


E dire che "Due di due" ho pensato di prenderlo varie volte...


----------



## FataIgnorante (8 Aprile 2015)

http://www.wuz.it/archivio/cafeletterario.it/036/cafelib.htm


----------



## FataIgnorante (8 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E dire che "Due di due" ho pensato di prenderlo varie volte...


Mangiato in 5 ore. E' una delle mie colonne portanti di come sono. Due di Due di De Carlo e Bastogne di Brizzi.


----------



## misia (8 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Verde per me. E sottolineo menomale che il figlio non è arrivato.


Forse questo argomento non avrei nemmeno dovuto trattarlo. 
Non vi preoccupate che una sofferenza simile è un'ottima punizione.
E ricordatevi che i figli li fa chiunque, anche i peggiori individui del pianeta. 
Se fossi rimasta incinta, avrei fatto qualunque cosa per proteggere quella vita e la mia famiglia. Non è accaduto. Non c'è molto per cui festeggiare, poi fate come vi pare, ovviamente.

P.s. la storia non è fake, magari lo fosse. Il nome del personaggio è proprio dal romanzo di de carlo, romanzo che ho letto recentemente su consiglio della psicologa proprio per la somiglianza della storia.


----------



## Dalida (8 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> [HR][/HR]ecco, forse oscuro è un giudice più severo di me stessa. Cercando si trova.
> 
> In ogni caso, non ho ripiegato sull'amico. E' stato e per molti versi è ancora un rapporto d'amore. A meno che non si pensi che l'amore possa essere basato solo sui brividi e non (anche) sull'amicizia.


misia, io non so nulla del vostro rapporto se non quello che stai scrivendo tu stessa.
ho l'impressione che tu lo descriva come un ripiego, è un termine sicuramente riduttivo ma vuole più che altro rendere un'idea.
sei tu che parli di una chimica decennale, di mail infuocate, di un uomo che ti fa girare come una trottola.
e sempre tu parli del tuo compagno con termini che, a me, rimandano, per lo più affetto.
l'amore non si basa solo sui brividi ma nemmeno sulla sola amicizia.
la componente di desiderio per il tuo compagno, da quello che hai scritto, non viene fuori.


----------



## misia (8 Aprile 2015)

Tra l'altro, sarebbe stato un fake sgamabilissimo, non è che de carlo sia un autore di nicchia eh?


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> A Misia, a te Andrea De Carlo te fa una pippa!
> Hai beccato un utente lettore di De Carlo. Fake e storia ripresa dal romanzo Di noi tre di Andrea De Carlo.... Se non simili anche romanzato.
> 
> Ehi mi aspetto Due di Due, eh.... mi raccomando che quello è più tosto! Oppure UTO...
> ...



Anch'io di De Carlo ho letto tutto (appena finito Cuore Primitivo, piu' per abitudine che per vero sollazzo) e avevo collegato. Eppero' pensavo ad un appropriamento casuale dovuto a circostanze assimilabili. Vabbe'.


----------



## banshee (8 Aprile 2015)

che palle questi fake cavolo.

io l'ho pensato subito per come scriveva, una prosa molto fluida e narrativa.. ma anche Spotless mind scrive benissimo ed all'inizio l'abbiamo scambiata per Adinur/Dejaneera etc..

e poi già c'è la polla alla cacciatora de là che mi sembrava un fake.. due in un solo giorno :rotfl::rotfl:

grazie Fata per averla/o sgamato.


----------



## misia (8 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> misia, io non so nulla del vostro rapporto se non quello che stai scrivendo tu stessa.
> ho l'impressione che tu lo descriva come un ripiego, è un termine sicuramente riduttivo ma vuole più che altro rendere un'idea.
> sei tu che parli di una chimica decennale, di mail infuocate, di un uomo che ti fa girare come una trottola.
> e sempre tu parli del tuo compagno con termini che, a me, rimandano, per lo più affetto.
> ...


Perchè in questo momento quella componente è poco presente. Ma c'è sempre stata, non della stessa intensità, ma c'è sempre stata.


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2015)

Che poi arrivano a ondate regolari...che meraviglia...


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2015)

*No*



misia ha detto:


> [HR][/HR]ecco, forse oscuro è un giudice più severo di me stessa. Cercando si trova.
> 
> In ogni caso, non ho ripiegato sull'amico. E' stato e per molti versi è ancora un rapporto d'amore. A meno che non si pensi che l'amore possa essere basato solo sui brividi e non (anche) sull'amicizia.



NO!Io sono solo una persona con un certo grado di umanità.Tu sei un animale,e agisci da animale.E io MI SAREI ROTTO IL CAZZO DI ANIMALI COME TE,avete inquinato e degradato questa generazione di merda.


----------



## perplesso (8 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> A Misia, a te Andrea De Carlo te fa una pippa!
> Hai beccato un utente lettore di De Carlo. Fake e storia ripresa dal romanzo Di noi tre di Andrea De Carlo.... Se non simili anche romanzato.
> 
> Ehi mi aspetto Due di Due, eh.... mi raccomando che quello è più tosto! Oppure UTO...
> ...





banshee ha detto:


> che palle questi fake cavolo.
> 
> io l'ho pensato subito per come scriveva, una prosa molto fluida e narrativa.. ma anche Spotless mind scrive benissimo ed all'inizio l'abbiamo scambiata per Adinur/Dejaneera etc..
> 
> ...





Nicka ha detto:


> Che poi arrivano a ondate regolari...che meraviglia...


Calma.  Misia è "pulita".    quindi non facciamola scappare.

i dubbi possono esserci sull'altra.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Calma.  Misia è "pulita". *   quindi non facciamola scappare.*
> 
> i dubbi possono esserci sull'altra.


Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, mo'.


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Calma.  Misia è "pulita".    quindi non facciamola scappare.
> 
> i dubbi possono esserci sull'altra.


Bè, è solo strano l'accostamento a un romanzo utilizzandone il titolo, il nome della protagonista e il fatto che parli in un certo senso di "triangolo"...


----------



## perplesso (8 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè, è solo strano l'accostamento a un romanzo utilizzandone il titolo, il nome della protagonista e il fatto che parli in un certo senso di "triangolo"...


mah può anche essere uno spunto perchè non sapeva come iniziare il discorso.

semmai chi è molto più sospetto è la cacciatora,che infatti s'è già data


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> L'ennesimo sfogo. Chissà quanti ne avrete letti.
> Almeno vi risparmio la finta richiesta di consigli, tanto ognuno poi agisce solo ed esclusivamente di testa propria. Scrivo per necessità. E anche per essere sgridata, forse. Le poche persone con cui ho parlato di questa storia, non riescono a farlo, forse per affetto, forse per mancanza di coraggio, forse perchè un po' faccio loro pena.
> 
> Comunque.
> ...


Ma tronca con tutt'e due, eventualmente.


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah può anche essere uno spunto perchè non sapeva come iniziare il discorso.
> 
> semmai chi è molto più sospetto è la cacciatora,che infatti s'è già data


Vabbè, ma la cacciatora s'è data perchè è un coniglio!!!


----------



## Horny (8 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> Forse questo argomento non avrei nemmeno dovuto trattarlo.
> Non vi preoccupate che una sofferenza simile è un'ottima punizione.
> E ricordatevi che i figli li fa chiunque, anche i peggiori individui del pianeta.
> Se fossi rimasta incinta, avrei fatto qualunque cosa per proteggere quella vita e la mia famiglia. Non è accaduto. Non c'è molto per cui festeggiare, poi fate come vi pare, ovviamente.
> ...


secondo me tu non meriti affatto una punizione!
figuriamoci 'sta cosa sui figli, che proprio non mi è piaciuta.
ma immagino che chi l'ha scritta non abbia mai faticato a concepirne,
cercandone. 
cioè.....vabe' un abbraccio virtuale, cara.
sulla tua storia ci penso


----------



## Horny (8 Aprile 2015)

a me misia non insospettisce per nulla, letto
quello che ha scritto.
anzi.


----------



## passante (8 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> No, vorrei liberarmi dell'_altro_ perchè non è la persona di cui voglio essere innamorata. Il problema è la differenza tra volontà razionale e emozione basilare, anche animale se volete.
> Io non sono affatto convinta che vorrei avere una relazione vera con _l'altro_, quando non è nemmeno in grado di trovare il modo per dirmi in faccia quello che pensa.
> E non sono una ragazzina, so benissimo che la passione svanirebbe nel giro di qualche mese.
> 
> ...


be' se sei sicura di volertene liberare non devi più né sentirlo né vederlo. prima o poi ti passerà. certo che se continui a parlarci o peggio a incontrarlo - a intermittenza - non ti passerà mai, benedetta figliola. devi tagliare i ponti completamente.


----------



## misia (8 Aprile 2015)

passante ha detto:


> be' se sei sicura di volertene liberare non devi più né sentirlo né vederlo. prima o poi ti passerà. certo che se continui a parlarci o peggio a incontrarlo - a intermittenza - non ti passerà mai, benedetta figliola. devi tagliare i ponti completamente.


Mi sembra evidente, ahimè, che non sono sicura di nulla al momento.
Il problema vero è che purtroppo, pur troncando (e ci ho provato, eccome se ci ho provato altre volte), sono costretta a vederlo ogni volta che torna, perchè il mio compagno e _l'altro _sono amici. Gli ho già chiesto in passato di sparire, sia con me che con il mio uomo, di non farsi sentire nè vedere quando torna. Richieste inutili. 
E' una cosa che, quindi, deve venire da me, nel profondo e deve essere più forte di tutto.

Un grande ringraziamento ad horny per la comprensione, che forse non merito, ma che scalda comunque il cuore


----------



## FataIgnorante (8 Aprile 2015)

La psicologa ti ha consigliato "Di noi tre"?
......ah qs è bella.....

io ti consiglio il tomo  "...Ricordati di Dimenticarla..." fatti un giro lì....


----------



## passante (8 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> Mi sembra evidente, ahimè, che non sono sicura di nulla al momento.
> Il problema vero è che purtroppo, pur troncando (e ci ho provato, eccome se ci ho provato altre volte), sono costretta a vederlo ogni volta che torna, perchè il mio compagno e _l'altro _sono amici. Gli ho già chiesto in passato di sparire, sia con me che con il mio uomo, di non farsi sentire nè vedere quando torna. Richieste inutili.
> E' una cosa che, quindi, deve venire da me, nel profondo e deve essere più forte di tutto.
> 
> Un grande ringraziamento ad horny per la comprensione, che forse non merito, ma che scalda comunque il cuore


no, non devi chiederlo a lui, facendo così ti metti nelle sue mani. che c'entra che sia un amico del tuo compagno, scusa, con l'essere costretta? nessuno è costretto a frequentare un altro, basta dire "no non esco". è solo che non hai ancora deciso, in effetti.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> No, vorrei liberarmi dell'_altro_ perchè non è la persona di cui voglio essere innamorata. Il problema è la differenza tra volontà razionale e emozione basilare, anche animale se volete.
> Io non sono affatto convinta che vorrei avere una relazione vera con _l'altro_, quando non è nemmeno in grado di trovare il modo per dirmi in faccia quello che pensa.
> E non sono una ragazzina, so benissimo che la passione svanirebbe nel giro di qualche mese.
> 
> ...


Misia non sei tu, l'altro è Misia. Stai aspettando di andare a salvarlo?


----------



## Spot (8 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> No, vorrei liberarmi dell'_altro_ perchè non è la persona di cui voglio essere innamorata. Il problema è la differenza tra volontà razionale e emozione basilare, anche animale se volete.
> Io non sono affatto convinta che vorrei avere una relazione vera con _l'altro_, quando non è nemmeno in grado di trovare il modo per dirmi in faccia quello che pensa.
> E non sono una ragazzina, so benissimo che la passione svanirebbe nel giro di qualche mese.
> 
> ...


Cercare di proteggere qualcuno in queste situazioni è impossibile, e tentare di farlo diventa solo un'orribile scusa.
Inoltre se la fedeltà nella vostra coppia non è obbligatoria, non dovrebbe essere un grosso problema.

Vuoi agire bene? Pigliati una pausa da tutti e due almeno.


----------



## Horny (8 Aprile 2015)

allora, di sicuro devi escludere
questo Altro dai tuoi pensieri.
per il semplice motivo che, 
in effetti, non non ha mai davvero partecipato
alla tua vita.
non vuole.
non ha voluto.

per il rapporto col tuo compagno,
questa cosa di proteggerlo è controproducente.
però tu con lui non sei appagata.
si tratta di capire se sia possibile, esserlo.
tra voi la questione va sviscerata, comunque.


----------



## Horny (8 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> *Cercare di proteggere qualcuno in queste situazioni è impossibile, e tentare di farlo diventa solo un'orribile scusa.*
> Inoltre se la fedeltà nella vostra coppia non è obbligatoria, non dovrebbe essere un grosso problema.
> 
> Vuoi agire bene? Pigliati una pausa da tutti e due almeno.


anche


----------



## Fantastica (8 Aprile 2015)

@misia

Il problema è che tu gli sei GIA' stata infedele, cioè, per dirla piatta e brutta "la frittata è fatta" e queste sono cose da cui NON SI TORNA INDIETRO. Quindi, smettila coi sensi di colpa, che sono inopportuni, immàginati come una che HA GIA' SBAGLIATO e non credere di riverginarti, perché non è possibile. Hai perso tutta l'innocenza e la purezza. TUTTA.

Hai davanti un'alternativa sola: se non vuoi tradire ulteriormente il tuo compagno, devi parlargli di quest'_altro_ e domandare il suo perdono. Oppure lo devi lasciare, che sarebbe la soluzione più saggia.
Se invece non te la senti, allora non farti menate IPOCRITE. Tieni entrambi e separa bene gli ambiti, facendo un discorso molto chiaro a questo _altro_ e per favore non parlare d'amore con nessuno dei due.

Auguri.


----------



## ivanl (9 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> Forse questo argomento non avrei nemmeno dovuto trattarlo.
> Non vi preoccupate che una sofferenza simile è un'ottima punizione.
> E ricordatevi che i figli li fa chiunque, anche i peggiori individui del pianeta.
> Se fossi rimasta incinta, avrei fatto qualunque cosa per proteggere quella vita e la mia famiglia. Non è accaduto. Non c'è molto per cui festeggiare, poi fate come vi pare, ovviamente.
> ...


Preciso che il mio 'meno male che non avete figli' era unicamente indirizzato al consiglio di lasciare il povero cornuto, nel senso che non coinvolgeresti nessun altro a parte voi due. Non mi permetterei mai di riferirmi al fatto di non poterne avere.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2015)

*Misia*

Se fossi rimasta incinta, avrei protetto la mia famiglia.....e da chi?da te stessa?Ti trombi un amico del tuo compagno...io a quelle come te e a quelli come te, li menderei in carcere.Nulla contro i traditori,può accadere,ma vedervi liberi così,allo stato brado,liberi di giocare con la vita di altri,con i sentimenti di altri,e magari con la vita di chi non c'entra un cazzo..... proprio non riesco più a sopportarlo.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @misia
> 
> Il problema è che tu gli sei GIA' stata infedele, cioè, per dirla piatta e brutta "la frittata è fatta" e queste sono cose da cui NON SI TORNA INDIETRO. Quindi, smettila coi sensi di colpa, che sono inopportuni, immàginati come una che HA GIA' SBAGLIATO e non credere di riverginarti, perché non è possibile. Hai perso tutta l'innocenza e la purezza. TUTTA.
> 
> ...


Spiegheresti meglio questa tua affermazione?


----------



## Darty (9 Aprile 2015)

*Sì Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Se fossi rimasta incinta, avrei poretetto la mia famiglia.....e da chi?da te stessa?Ti trombi un amico del tuo compagno...io a quelle come te e a quelli come te, li menderei in carcere.Nulla contro i traditori,può accadere,ma vedervi liberi così,allo stato brado,liberi di giocare con la vita di altri,con i sentimenti di altri,e magari con la vita di chi non c'entra un cazzo..... proprio non riesco più a sopportarlo.


Concordo, non sarei riuscito a dirlo meglio...


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io torvo aberrante la tua storia,e trovo raccapricciante la persona che sei.
> Senza mezzi termini,tu sei l'esatta persona che io non vorrei mai incontrare sulla mia strada,il cancro di questa società impazzita e malata,dove tutto è possibile,dove tutto può essere,dove si costruisce tutto sul NULLA.
> E allora ecco un unione basata su un 'amicizia che tu chiami amore,stai con lui,solo perché non puoi avere l'altro,ma con il tuo lui vi garantite pecorine extra...tanto è cominciata così,amici che trombavano.....CHE CAZZO DI SCHIFO:ed in questo penoso schifo ecco la ricerca di un figlio,che dovrebbe nascere in quale situazione?fra grandinate di cazzi,pecorine extra,attacchi di manico,ex che tornano e ti strusciano il furetto fra le mani,e dai tanto tutto po' essa no?
> Me ne sbatto letteralmente i coglioni di tutti quelli che staranno qui a scrivere...e vabbè...pò esse...che male c'è....PER ME questa situazione è assurda.Cercare pure un figlio....che società di merda.


non c'è altro da aggiungere, mi sembra


----------



## Ultimo (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Se fossi rimasta incinta, avrei protetto la mia famiglia.....*e da chi?da te stessa?Ti trombi un amico del tuo compagno...io a quelle come te e a quelli come te, li menderei in carcere.Nulla contro i traditori,può accadere,ma vedervi liberi così,allo stato brado,liberi di giocare con la vita di altri,con i sentimenti di altri,e magari con la vita di chi non c'entra un cazzo..... proprio non riesco più a sopportarlo.


Auguri oscura. Gli altarini si scoprono, eh?


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Darty ha detto:


> Concordo, non sarei riuscito a dirlo meglio...


Non capisco.A misia piace giocare a tennis con i cazzi giusto?io non giudico,per me può fare le meglio schiacciate,volè,demivolè,ficcate di traverso e liftate,ma perchè coinvolgere altri?PERCHè?ti piace girare senza mutande con il culo a rischio?rispetto questa natura,ma perchè coinvolgere ignari!Perchè?non sarrebbe più giusto stare da soli,è prendere secchiate di cazzo,fremiti di carne rosa,turgidi orpelli di carne,senza dare spiegazioni,senza nascondere situazioni?


----------



## Darty (9 Aprile 2015)

*Esatto*



oscuro ha detto:


> Non capisco.A misia piace giocare a tennis con i cazzi giusto?io non giudico,per me può fare le meglio schiacciate,volè,demivolè,ficcate di traverso e liftate,ma perchè coinvolgere altri?PERCHè?ti piace girare senza mutande con il culo a rischio?rispetto questa natura,ma perchè coinvolgere ignari!Perchè?non sarrebbe più giusto stare da soli,è prendere secchiate di cazzo,fremiti di carne rosa,turgidi orpelli di carne,senza dare spiegazioni,senza nascondere situazioni?


E' proprio questo il punto...


----------



## misia (9 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @misia
> 
> Il problema è che tu gli sei GIA' stata infedele, cioè, per dirla piatta e brutta "la frittata è fatta" e queste sono cose da cui NON SI TORNA INDIETRO. Quindi, smettila coi sensi di colpa, che sono inopportuni, immàginati come una che HA GIA' SBAGLIATO e non credere di riverginarti, perché non è possibile. Hai perso tutta l'innocenza e la purezza. TUTTA.
> 
> ...


Ho letto varie cose assennate. Quoto questa per comodità.

Che la mia purezza sia andata, è certezza. Ma il mio compagno non ha mai voluto e cercato la "purezza" in me. Ha sempre amato anche il mio lato più frivolo, ben sapendo che non sono mai stata una capace di andare a letto con chiunque, anzi. Ne abbiamo discusso qualche tempo fa, in un periodo di difficoltà sessuali tra noi, e mi ha confessato che ultimamente gli manca questo mio aspetto. La non gravidanza mi ha resa più insicura, chiusa (oltre che tendenzialmente più triste) e questo si vede nel mio rapporto con gli altri, oltre che con lui. 
Questo per dire che non mi lascerebbe per un tradimento, ne sono certa. Come non lo farei mai io.
Ci siamo però sempre ripromessi di non raccontarci eventuali scappatelle, perchè entrambi crediamo profondamente nell'individualità anche all'interno di una coppia. E perchè pensiamo che non servirebbe a nulla se non ad alimentare insicurezze e rancori inutili. Immagino che a molti questo sembri assurdo, ma siamo semplicemente razionali, credo. Sappiamo che la vita riserva delle sorprese, ché altrimenti sarebbe anche abbastanza noiosa.
Alla luce di tutto ciò, io sono fermamente convinta che lui non vorrebbe mai che gli confessassi questa storia. Lo farebbe infuriare il desiderio di scaricarsi la coscienza. D'altronde, nei suoi panni sarebbe così anche per me. 

Lascialo, dite. Ci ho pensato, ci penso. Il punto è che io credo ancora nella nostra vita insieme. Credo ancora che lui sia la persona con cui voglio invecchiare, passare i miei giorni, divertirmi, piangere, ridere ecc. Purtroppo la questione non-figlio ha in qualche modo bloccato il nostro rapporto: dobbiamo riprogrammare la nostra vita insieme perchè non è facile per nessuna coppia al mondo trovare stimoli sempre diversi dopo tanti anni, figuriamoci quando viene a mancare il concetto di famiglia. 


Resta il fatto che a me manca il maledetto brivido. E l'_altro_ è sempre stato lì in agguato, pronto a darmelo. Solo che non riesco a farmelo bastare, ma non per il sentimento nei suoi confronti (sì, sono innamorata di lui, ma non lo amo. Sono due cose per me ESTREMAMENTE diverse. Quello che provo per lui è dovuto esclusivamente al fatto che non abbiamo mai avuto la possibilità di esaurire la carica sessuale che c'è tra noi, ne sono consapevole), bensì perchè si limita ad essere un brivido virtuale. Paradossalmente - e qui butto via l'ipocrisia e mi candido di sicuro al premio di utentessa più insultata del giorno - se si riuscisse a farsi due scopate l'anno, per me andrebbe più che bene. 
Il problema è che lui è un vigliacco e preferisce tenermi legata mettendosi a parlare di amore e di fantasie di coppia in cui non credo io e sicuramente non crede nemmeno lui. Discorsi che, però, mi turbano assai.


----------



## banshee (9 Aprile 2015)

*ragazzi scusate..*

ma FataIgnorante ha scritto che questa storia è copiata para para da un libro (compreso il titolo).. ma la signora misia dove sta?? sparita??


----------



## Darty (9 Aprile 2015)

*Ha preso spunto...*



banshee ha detto:


> ma FataIgnorante ha scritto che questa storia è copiata para para da un libro (compreso il titolo).. ma la signora misia dove sta?? sparita??


vedi precedente intervento di Misia...io penso che sia tutto vero, sarebbe meglio fosse una bufala...


----------



## Nicka (9 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma FataIgnorante ha scritto che questa storia è copiata para para da un libro (compreso il titolo).. ma la signora misia dove sta?? sparita??


No, lei ha detto che lo psicologo le ha consigliato di leggere quel libro perchè la storia è molto simile...e quindi ne ha preso il nome per l'iscrizione.
Storie così non sono nè assurde nè rare...tristi sì.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> No, lei ha detto che lo psicologo le ha consigliato di leggere quel libro perchè la storia è molto simile...e quindi ne ha preso il nome per l'iscrizione.
> Storie così non sono nè assurde nè rare...tristi sì.


In carcere..a raccogliere le saponette.....!


----------



## Nicka (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> In carcere..a raccogliere le saponette.....!


Ma io già ci sono in carcere!


----------



## banshee (9 Aprile 2015)

*ah ok*

scusate avevo perso quell'intervento...

ah ok. beh allora concordo con oscuro, come sempre del resto.

ciao misia, scusami pensavo fossi l'ennesimo fake, per questo non ti ho risposto.

io ho una relazione attualmente con un "amico". uso le virgolette perché non è mai stato un vero amico, né un confidente, né tantomeno andavo da lui a piangere per tormenti amorosi con un altro uomo.

il tuo compagno a mio avviso è AMICO punto; ti sei rifugiata nel porto sicuro per scappare dal tormento con l'altro, che a quanto pare non hai dimenticato e non lo dimenticherai.

assumiti le tue responsabilità, separati dal tuo amico, e vedi che succede, con il rischio essì, di rimanere sola. E te lo dice una che ha mollato TUTTO (casa, convivenza etc)  senza un altro uomo in caldo che mi aspettasse..


----------



## Traccia (9 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> No, vorrei liberarmi dell'_altro_ perchè non è la persona di cui voglio essere innamorata. Il problema è la differenza tra volontà razionale e emozione basilare, anche animale se volete.
> Io non sono affatto convinta che vorrei avere una relazione vera con _l'altro_, quando non è nemmeno in grado di trovare il modo per dirmi in faccia quello che pensa.
> E non sono una ragazzina, so benissimo che la passione svanirebbe nel giro di qualche mese.
> 
> ...


cosa penso?
che non può finire una storia che non è mai iniziata. Quindi il tizio, l'altro, non te lo toglierai mai dalla testa se non lo vivi fino in fondo. Sennò resterà sempre lì, il mito di sta minchia (scusa è), che per te è il top, il magico, il brivido e tutte ste menate qua solo perchè non lo hai mai vissuto, non ci hai mai passato un po' di tempo assieme, non ci hai diviso una bolletta, un tempo, una semplice quotidianità. Ecco cosa penso.
Che fare? vivertela.
Tanto poi finirà anche quella, ma almeno dopo averla consumata, te lo levi di torno. Reciprocamente. E ti rimetti in gioco finalmente libera da passati non vissuti e pensieri gonfiati romanzati.
Questo penso.

Chiaramente col tuo compagno, a me sembra che vuoi salvare la storia più per il tempo dedicato, per un salvagente, che per Amore. Che senso ha vivere una storia quando la tua fantasia è altrove?

Le scappatelle ci possono stare, non sono contraria al tradimento, purchè questo sia vissuto come un 'valore aggiunto' al personale benessere...un plus più o meno estemporaneo...che non vada però a minare il rapporto. Se un tradimento arriva a mettere in discussione la storia ufficiale, a tal punto che il pensiero dell'altro è superiore e condizionante... è -secondo me- la sirena d'allarme, l'ultima certezza che la storia è caput.

questo secondo me.

Lascia il tuo compagno e viviti (o provaci) l'altra storia.
Dopo che ti sarai disintossicata... ricomincia, finalmente, da te.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> scusate avevo perso quell'intervento...
> 
> ah ok. beh allora concordo con oscuro, come sempre del resto.
> 
> ...


Concordare con oscuro....può diventare pericoloso.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2015)

*Traccia*



Traccia ha detto:


> cosa penso?
> che non può finire una storia che non è mai iniziata. Quindi il tizio, l'altro, non te lo toglierai mai dalla testa se non lo vivi fino in fondo. Sennò resterà sempre lì, il mito di sta minchia (scusa è), che per te è il top, il magico, il brivido e tutte ste menate qua solo perchè non lo hai mai vissuto, non ci hai mai passato un po' di tempo assieme, non ci hai diviso una bolletta, un tempo, una semplice quotidianità. Ecco cosa penso.
> Che fare? vivertela.
> Tanto poi finirà anche quella, ma almeno dopo averla consumata, te lo levi di torno. Reciprocamente. E ti rimetti in gioco finalmente libera da passati non vissuti e pensieri gonfiati romanzati.
> ...



Mannaggia a te...le scappatelle un valore aggiunto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:aggiunto a cosa?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (9 Aprile 2015)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Concordare con oscuro....può diventare pericoloso.


eh ma sono quasi sempre d'accordo con te, non ci posso fare niente..rischierò


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2015)

*Banshhe*



banshee ha detto:


> eh ma sono quasi sempre d'accordo con te, non ci posso fare niente..rischierò


Fai finta di non essere d'accordo con me,insultami.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mannaggia a te...le scappatelle un valore aggiunto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:aggiunto a cosa?:rotfl:


''Quando io son con te questa stanza non ha piu'pareti ma alberi.....''E'un'altro mondo amico Oscuro.......bellissimo..intrigante...seducente..




ehm ehm ma voi romani non siete normali..alle 2 a Formello in 3000!!!!!!!!


----------



## Traccia (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mannaggia a te...le scappatelle un valore aggiunto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:aggiunto a cosa?:rotfl:


già so che sarò sbranata ma ti risponderò su quel 'valore aggiunto' (ma giusto perchè sei tu ):
un tradimento come un momento piacevole di parentesi, con una persona con cui stai bene, che desideri, che ti fa sentire bene, che si crea una atmosfera, una coccola per se stessi, come quando vai alle terme, o come quando ti fai un massaggio, o come quando vai dal parrucchiere, o come quando ti concedi quel cioccolatino gustoso...(si dai massacratemi!!)... una parentesi piacevole insomma. Un desiderio realizzato. MA che deve restare li, segreto, nascosto, NON RIVELATO e NON SCOPERTO, sennò sei fottuto.

Questo intendevo come valore aggiunto.

Se poi la scappatella diventa il pensiero costante H24, allora significa che col tuo uomo è andata e non è più un valore aggiunto ma una vera e propria fuga con tutto ciò che ho scritto prima a misia....

Però questo non è il mio 3d èèè, 
quindi non infierire su di me please... ma torniamo a concentrarci su misia?  :sorriso4:
che oggi sto proprio in grazia di dio e non cho voglia di partecipà attivamente, modalità superrelax on...


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Traccia ha detto:


> già so che sarò sbranata ma ti risponderò su quel 'valore aggiunto' (ma giusto perchè sei tu ):
> un tradimento come un momento piacevole di parentesi, con una persona con cui stai bene, che desideri, che ti fa sentire bene, che si crea una atmosfera, una coccola per se stessi, come quando vai alle terme, o come quando ti fai un massaggio, o come quando vai dal parrucchiere, o come quando ti concedi quel cioccolatino gustoso...(si dai massacratemi!!)... una parentesi piacevole insomma. Un desiderio realizzato. MA che deve restare li, segreto, nascosto, NON RIVELATO e NON SCOPERTO, sennò sei fottuto.
> 
> Questo intendevo come valore aggiunto.
> ...


Si,ho tradito anche io.....Un domanda,ma solo perchè sei tu.Ci pensi al dolore che faresti se il tuo lui sapesse che ti sei presa un momento di relax con un altro?ci pensi mai?


----------



## banshee (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fai finta di non essere d'accordo con me,insultami.


ok  ci proverò.

al prossimo commento, prendo spunto...


----------



## zanna (9 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> già so che sarò sbranata ma ti risponderò su quel 'valore aggiunto' (ma giusto perchè sei tu ):
> un tradimento come un momento piacevole di parentesi, con una persona con cui stai bene, che desideri, che ti fa sentire bene, che si crea una atmosfera, una coccola per se stessi, come quando vai alle terme, o come quando ti fai un massaggio, o come quando vai dal parrucchiere, o come quando ti concedi quel cioccolatino gustoso...(si dai massacratemi!!)... *una parentesi piacevole insomma. Un desiderio realizzato. MA che deve restare li, segreto, nascosto, NON RIVELATO e NON SCOPERTO, sennò sei fottuto.*
> 
> Questo intendevo come valore aggiunto.
> ...


Ah però ... la famosa boccata d'aria ... se dice culo una poi un'altra e ancora un'altra quasi fosse una sorta di dipendenza ... se invece viene rivelato o scoperto sei fottuto ... proprio un bel cazzo de lavoro (senza considerare il rischio del pensiero costante) ...


----------



## Traccia (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ho tradito anche io.....Un domanda,ma solo perchè sei tu.Ci pensi al dolore che faresti se il tuo lui sapesse che ti sei presa un momento di relax con un altro?ci pensi mai?


certo che ci penso!!!
Ma salvo capra e cavoli.
E ciò che posso fare è cercare di non farlo arrivare MAI all'altro.
E fino ad oggi ci sono riuscita. 
Non è un vanto di bravura (non sono fiera di tradire, sia chiaro, ma è una indole e fa parte di me, per cui cerco di minimizzare i danni collaterali non riuscendo a fare a meno di quei 'valori aggiunti' di cui sopra). Per cui -fieramente invece stavolta- posso dire che le persone che ho frequentato non hanno mai sofferto quel dolore. Anzi. Altri malesseri si, come tutti, quelli di qualsiasi coppie che si lascia per motivi fisiologici, ma quelli di essere cornuti no.


----------



## zanna (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ho tradito anche io.....Un domanda,ma solo perchè sei tu.Ci pensi al dolore che faresti se il tuo lui sapesse che ti sei presa un momento di relax con un altro?ci pensi mai?


In quel caso si prenderebbe le sue responsabilità :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: già e le sue responsabilità ricadrebbero sull'altro ... è un mondo difficile ma restate comunque delle belle persone :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> In quel caso si prenderebbe le sue responsabilità :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: già e le sue responsabilità ricadrebbero sull'altro ... è un mondo difficile ma restate comunque delle belle persone :carneval:


Siamo in tanti caro Lupo,il parcheggio del motel era sempre pieno


----------



## zanna (9 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Siamo in tanti caro Lupo,il parcheggio del motel era sempre pieno


Echenonloso? Ma vedi il destino (o come lo si voglia chiamare) ha molta più fantasia di noi ...


----------



## Traccia (9 Aprile 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> In quel caso si prenderebbe le sue responsabilità :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: già e le sue responsabilità ricadrebbero sull'altro ... è un mondo difficile ma restate comunque delle belle persone :carneval:



se fossi scoperta me ne andrei all'istante autodandomi il calcio nel culo al suo posto, chiedendo solo scusa, e non cominciando a frignare che era uno sbaglio, che ero fuori di me, che non lo faccio mai più e tutte le cazzate che dicono i traditori scoperti. Ipocriti.
Ovvio che il rischio c'è e lo metto in conto.
Ovvio pure che se incontrassi una persona che mi prende al 100%, l'idea del cioccolatino nemmeno mi frulla per l'anticamera del cervello.

che noia che siete voi fedeli, madonna mia,
prevedibilissimi
e sempre le solite osservazioni moralistiche scontate


----------



## banshee (9 Aprile 2015)

comunque Traccia, ti stimo moltissimo per la tua sincerità e per il coraggio che hai di esprimere idee che vanno così contro il pensare comune, senza nasconderti dietro ipocrisie varie come la maggior parte dei traditori.. 

:up::up::up: mi piaci


----------



## zanna (9 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> se fossi scoperta me ne andrei all'istante autodandomi il calcio nel culo al suo posto, chiedendo solo scusa, e non cominciando a frignare che era uno sbaglio, che ero fuori di me, che non lo faccio mai più e tutte le cazzate che dicono i traditori scoperti. Ipocriti.
> Ovvio che il rischio c'è e lo metto in conto.
> Ovvio pure che se incontrassi una persona che mi prende al 100%, l'idea del cioccolatino nemmeno mi frulla per l'anticamera del cervello.
> 
> ...


Sicuramente si dal tuo punto di vista ma dal mio voi non siete da meno


----------



## Traccia (9 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque Traccia, ti stimo moltissimo per la tua sincerità e per il coraggio che hai di esprimere idee che vanno così contro il pensare comune, senza nasconderti dietro ipocrisie varie come la maggior parte dei traditori..
> 
> :up::up::up: mi piaci


grazie banshee 
:abbraccio:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2015)

*Traccia*



Traccia ha detto:


> se fossi scoperta me ne andrei all'istante autodandomi il calcio nel culo al suo posto, chiedendo solo scusa, e non cominciando a frignare che era uno sbaglio, che ero fuori di me, che non lo faccio mai più e tutte le cazzate che dicono i traditori scoperti. Ipocriti.
> Ovvio che il rischio c'è e lo metto in conto.
> Ovvio pure che se incontrassi una persona che mi prende al 100%, l'idea del cioccolatino nemmeno mi frulla per l'anticamera del cervello.
> 
> ...


Sai,io per me avrei voluto altro quando ero in tenera età.Poi la vita ha preso una certa direzione,e vabbè...!Sono stato molte volte amante,troppe,e non mi sono mai fatto scrupoli eccessivi,giusto o sbagliato che possa essere.Poi quando ho tradito,ho avuto dei sensi di colpa strani.Anche verso me stesso.Verso la donna che avevo accanto è che PRENDEVO IN GIRO,insomma ci son stato male.E così un bel giorno ho sfanculato la mia amante...o rotto con quella che avrebbe dovuto essere mia moglie da li a 6 mesi,E SONO RIMASTO SOLO COME UN EMERITO STRONZO,perchè in quel pereodo i miei erano andati via per motivi professionali...!Non è una questione di non farsi scoprire,per me è una questione di far credere a chi ami di essere chi non sei....


----------



## banshee (9 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> grazie banshee
> :abbraccio:


no veramente.. mi è venuto proprio spontaneo dirtelo...

poi dal vivo ti spiegherò perché


----------



## Spot (9 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> già so che sarò sbranata ma ti risponderò su quel 'valore aggiunto' (ma giusto perchè sei tu ):
> un tradimento come un momento piacevole di parentesi, con una persona con cui stai bene, che desideri, che ti fa sentire bene, che si crea una atmosfera, una coccola per se stessi, come quando vai alle terme, o come quando ti fai un massaggio, o come quando vai dal parrucchiere, o come quando ti concedi quel cioccolatino gustoso...(si dai massacratemi!!)... una parentesi piacevole insomma. Un desiderio realizzato. *MA che deve restare li, segreto, nascosto, NON RIVELATO e NON SCOPERTO, sennò sei fottuto.*
> 
> Questo intendevo come valore aggiunto.
> ...


Non lo so, io proprio non capisco.
Io non ho mai tradito effettivamente, e boh.

Ma a me certe cose proprio non quadrano.
Uno sa di essere fondamentalmente un traditore? Perchè non concedersi di avere accanto qualcuno che accetti tutto il pacchetto così com'è?
Almeno che il succo non sia tutto nella clandestinità.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Echenonloso? Ma vedi il destino (o come lo si voglia chiamare) ha molta più fantasia di noi ...


Lupastro della malora mi gufi???..........

Nel mio caso duretta beccarmi...con questa motel era a 60km dal mio paesello,con la precedente 80km.


----------



## zanna (9 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lupastro della malora mi gufi???..........
> 
> Nel mio caso duretta beccarmi...con questa motel era a 60km dal mio paesello,con la precedente 80km.


Io gufarti? Ma scherzi? Stai facendo tutto da solo


----------



## Tessa (9 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> già so che sarò sbranata ma ti risponderò su quel 'valore aggiunto' (ma giusto perchè sei tu ):
> un tradimento come un momento piacevole di parentesi, con una persona con cui stai bene, che desideri, che ti fa sentire bene, che si crea una atmosfera, una coccola per se stessi, *come quando vai alle terme, o come quando ti fai un massaggio, o come quando vai dal parrucchiere,* o come quando ti concedi quel cioccolatino gustoso...(si dai massacratemi!!)... una parentesi piacevole insomma. Un desiderio realizzato. MA che deve restare li, segreto, nascosto, NON RIVELATO e NON SCOPERTO, sennò sei fottuto.
> 
> Questo intendevo come valore aggiunto.
> ...


Traccia ma come si fa? A tenere così separati i due piani intendo. Esco dal parrucchiere e ci ripenso il mese prossimo quando devo rifarmi la tinta. Per me sarebbe impossibile. E so di perdermi qualcosa, perché coi capelli in ordine mi sento molto meglio.....


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> Ho letto varie cose assennate. Quoto questa per comodità.
> 
> Che la mia purezza sia andata, è certezza. Ma il mio compagno non ha mai voluto e cercato la "purezza" in me. Ha sempre amato anche il mio lato più frivolo, ben sapendo che non sono mai stata una capace di andare a letto con chiunque, anzi. Ne abbiamo discusso qualche tempo fa, in un periodo di difficoltà sessuali tra noi, e mi ha confessato che ultimamente gli manca questo mio aspetto. La non gravidanza mi ha resa più insicura, chiusa (oltre che tendenzialmente più triste) e questo si vede nel mio rapporto con gli altri, oltre che con lui.
> Questo per dire che non mi lascerebbe per un tradimento, ne sono certa. Come non lo farei mai io.
> ...


Mi piace molto come avete maneggiato la questione corna tra te e il tuo compagno. Mi piace molto. Un figlio può ben arrivare quando non te l'aspetti, fidati. C'è una certa saggezza nella natura, e questo non è il momento di fare figli per te. Io metterei ordine in queste cose:

1. Sono sicura che non abbiamo cercato un figlio per trovare delle ragioni per stare insieme che in realtà sono esaurite, solo che non ce lo diciamo?

2. Sono sicura che lo sperdimento per altro sia dovuto al fatto che mi ha sempre attratta o non piuttosto a una mia insoddisfazione anche sessuale nel rapporto che ho?

3. Sono sicura che la chimica si esaurisce o non piuttosto si alimenta di contatti iterati?

4. Cosa mi turba del parlar d'amore di altro?


----------



## misia (9 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi piace molto come avete maneggiato la questione corna tra te e il tuo compagno. Mi piace molto. Un figlio può ben arrivare quando non te l'aspetti, fidati. C'è una certa saggezza nella natura, e questo non è il momento di fare figli per te. Io metterei ordine in queste cose:
> 
> 1. Sono sicura che non abbiamo cercato un figlio per trovare delle ragioni per stare insieme che in realtà sono esaurite, solo che non ce lo diciamo?
> 
> ...


1) Alla prima domanda ti rispondo con un fermissimo e certissimo no. Abbiamo sempre voluto un figlio, abbiamo cominciato a cercarlo nel momento in cui ci siamo sentiti pronti e non certo per noia. Le ragioni per stare insieme, piuttosto, sono diventate più difficili da coltivare quando il figlio non è arrivato. Ma non per un rapporto monotono in sè (abbiamo vite attive, tanti amici, cose da fare, interessi) quanto per l'idea di futuro che avevamo.

2) Un po' e un po'. Diciamo che mi manca un po' di fantasia. Il mio compagno è tendenzialmente pigro e spesso sono io a mettere un po' di pepe nei nostri rapporti. Ecco, a volte vorrei che accadesse il contrario. Lui questo lo sa, ma per quanto possa sforzarsi, ognuno ha i propri limiti.

3) Questa è una domanda fondamentale a cui non sono in grado di dare una risposta. Sono fermamente convinta che se _l'altro _ed io avessimo avuto una relazione esclusiva (per così dire) ora ci odieremmo, probabilmente. O almeno, io lo odierei. Ciò non toglie che l'attrazione e la chimica, forse, sarebbero rimaste. Chi lo sa?
Le volte in cui ho troncato, è purtroppo sempre bastato un gesto da parte sua per farmi capitolare almeno a livello mentale, se non fisico.

4) Mi turbano svariate cose: 
- la parte romantica di me gli vuole credere, a dispetto di ogni razionalità
- il senso di rivincita nei suoi confronti
- il fatto che non mi aspettavo assolutamente si sarebbe messo a tirare fuori i sentimenti. Mai nella vita. E la cosa mi ha spiazzata. (tirare fuori i sentimenti dopo 5 anni, perchè?)


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> 1) Alla prima domanda ti rispondo con un fermissimo e certissimo no. Abbiamo sempre voluto un figlio, abbiamo cominciato a cercarlo nel momento in cui ci siamo sentiti pronti e non certo per noia. Le ragioni per stare insieme, piuttosto, sono diventate più difficili da coltivare quando il figlio non è arrivato. Ma non per un rapporto monotono in sè (abbiamo vite attive, tanti amici, cose da fare, interessi) quanto per l'idea di futuro che avevamo.
> 
> 2) Un po' e un po'. Diciamo che mi manca un po' di fantasia. Il mio compagno è tendenzialmente pigro e spesso sono io a mettere un po' di pepe nei nostri rapporti. Ecco, a volte vorrei che accadesse il contrario. Lui questo lo sa, ma per quanto possa sforzarsi, ognuno ha i propri limiti.
> 
> ...


ha capito che tu ci caschi in certi giochetti e quindi affonda il colpo dove sa che non hai difese.

una adorabile carogna cui non saprai dire mai di no.      forse è il caso di ripensare più che alla tua relazione,a chi tu sei veramente.   la tua relazione e l'adorabile carogna verranno di conseguenza,come soluzioni


----------



## JON (9 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> L'ennesimo sfogo. Chissà quanti ne avrete letti.
> Almeno vi risparmio la finta richiesta di consigli, tanto ognuno poi agisce solo ed esclusivamente di testa propria. Scrivo per necessità. E anche per essere sgridata, forse. Le poche persone con cui ho parlato di questa storia, non riescono a farlo, forse per affetto, forse per mancanza di coraggio, forse perchè un po' faccio loro pena.
> 
> Comunque.
> ...


Questo ti sta prendendo letteralmente per il culo.
Facci caso, ti pennella, scopate, e sparisce. Mo', che sono passati tre anni dall'ultima volta e soprattutto dopo tutte le cartucce che ha sparato, se ne esce con la dichiarazione bomba (il neretto). Che dire, mi sa che se ne vuole fare un'altra, con tutto il rispetto per il trasporto che provate.

Vabbè, comunque, la sua non è mancanza di tempo, è reticenza. Perché dopo tutto l'excursus ora percepisce che tu cominci a stringere il cerchio e che non può intortarti per una sveltina alla cotto e mangiato. Cosi, non a caso, ti dice quello che vuoi sentirti dire, aggiungendo che "prima o poi"....mah, vedi tu se è il caso di perdere altri anni di vita in questo modo.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> 1) Alla prima domanda ti rispondo con un fermissimo e certissimo no. Abbiamo sempre voluto un figlio, abbiamo cominciato a cercarlo nel momento in cui ci siamo sentiti pronti e non certo per noia. Le ragioni per stare insieme, piuttosto, sono diventate più difficili da coltivare quando il figlio non è arrivato. Ma non per un rapporto monotono in sè (abbiamo vite attive, tanti amici, cose da fare, interessi) quanto per l'idea di futuro che avevamo.
> 
> 2) Un po' e un po'. Diciamo che mi manca un po' di fantasia. Il mio compagno è tendenzialmente pigro e spesso sono io a mettere un po' di pepe nei nostri rapporti. Ecco, a volte vorrei che accadesse il contrario. Lui questo lo sa, ma per quanto possa sforzarsi, ognuno ha i propri limiti.
> 
> ...


Mi sembri molto lucida.
Direi che :

1. Il tuo compagno deve darsi una mossa, nel senso che deve venirti incontro a metà strada, fare un (credo assai piccolo) sforzo per aver voglia di corteggiarti, stuzzicare le tue fantasie, rendersi appetibile, o insomma sapete voi nella vostra intimità. Se ti sembra il caso, fai in modo che ciò accada. Aver cercato un figlio non fa per niente bene al sesso, è deprimente fare l'amore con uno scopo, e forse è una delle ragioni per cui non resti incinta, chissà.

2. Devi chiedere a altro di smettere di parlare d'amore, dirgli che tu ci faresti sesso 24 ore al giorno, ma che non parli d'amore, che sia sincero con se stesso, su. Non credere alle sue dichiarazioni. E' perché sei legata che te le fa, te le fa da posizione sicura. Se tu fossi libera, sono certa che si dileguerebbe. 

3. Tutti ci facciamo a un certo punto delle domande idiote come "esiste l'Amore? L'ho davvero conosciuto, o potrei conoscerlo ora con X?". Ecco. E' una domanda idiota. Forse è vero che siete amici tu e il tuo compagno di vita, ma siccome avete il "corna libere, basta che io non lo sappia", avrai modo che succeda ancora (sempre se lui non si dà una mossa punto 1, che è la priorità) di far esulatare il corpo con altri, e anche con questo altro, magari. 
E' nella tua testa che deve esserci una separazione netta. Vivere insieme a un amico mi pare BELLISSIMO. Non lo butterei via proprio. Scopare bene è pure importante. Si possono tenere distinte le cose.

Se non conosci la Chanson des vieux amants di J.Breil, te la dedico.


----------



## misia (9 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi sembri molto lucida.
> Direi che :
> 
> 1. Il tuo compagno deve darsi una mossa, nel senso che deve venirti incontro a metà strada, fare un (credo assai piccolo) sforzo per aver voglia di corteggiarti, stuzzicare le tue fantasie, rendersi appetibile, o insomma sapete voi nella vostra intimità. Se ti sembra il caso, fai in modo che ciò accada. Aver cercato un figlio non fa per niente bene al sesso, è deprimente fare l'amore con uno scopo, e forse è una delle ragioni per cui non resti incinta, chissà.
> ...


Grande canzone, anche nella versione italica di Battiato. Ovviamente non avrei mai potuto ignorarla, il testo mi/ci rappresenta a pieno.

E grazie per l'ottimo post, ricco di spunti.


----------



## Traccia (9 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> - il fatto che non mi aspettavo assolutamente si sarebbe messo a tirare fuori i sentimenti. Mai nella vita. E la cosa mi ha spiazzata. (*tirare fuori i sentimenti dopo 5 anni, perchè?*)


"...per mangiarti meglio!!"
ti stai confondendo, che è proprio l'obiettivo di lui.
Io credo sia solo un rilanciare per ucciderti (in senso figurato ovvio), riagganciarti.
Della serie: ti sai allontanando? come ti permetti! Ed io ci metto il carico così ti riprendo.
Sei ancora viva? ti muovi ancora? come ti permetti! Ebbene, io ci metto il rinforzino, così torni da me che devo finire l'opera incompiuta (il massacro).
i sentimenti VERI sono ALTRO, non sta merda che ha tirato fuori lui come ultima spiaggia.
Ma per piacereee!
e tu abboccona che stai la a pensarci pure.
E finchè tu gli presti il fianco, lui affonderà sempre di più.

Però, almeno, mentre stai la a struggerti per l'altro, ma perchè non lasci stare il tuo compagno?, glielo devi, quantomeno per l'amore che c'è stato tra voi. Liberarlo...


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> Grande canzone, anche nella versione italica di Battiato. Ovviamente non avrei mai potuto ignorarla, il testo mi/ci rappresenta a pieno.
> 
> E grazie per l'ottimo post, ricco di spunti.


Prego, è anche la "nostra" canzone...


----------



## Dalida (9 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> 3) Questa è una domanda fondamentale a cui non sono in grado di dare una risposta. Sono fermamente convinta che se _l'altro _ed io avessimo avuto una relazione esclusiva (per così dire) ora ci odieremmo, probabilmente. O almeno, io lo odierei. Ciò non toglie che l'attrazione e la chimica, forse, sarebbero rimaste. Chi lo sa?
> Le volte in cui ho troncato, è purtroppo sempre bastato un gesto da parte sua per farmi capitolare almeno a livello mentale, se non fisico.



quello che più mi colpisce di quello che scrivi sono queste ipotesi proiettive che fai su un'eventuale relazione stabile e duratura con quest'altro uomo.
che senso ha immaginare questa cosa? se tu immagini una vostra ipotetica relazione è ovviamente solo il frutto della tua fantasia, quindi condizionata da tutti gli elementi che ti appartengono, in primo luogo il fatto che tu sia impegnata con un altro.
lo trovo un esercizio infantile, sinceramente proprio sciocco, stupido.
non sto dicendo che tu sia stupida ma solo che questa cosa che fai lo è. 
posso però intuirne la funzione, cioè l'illusione di possedere una sorta di controllo su una situazione che ti sfugge di mano continuamente.
è un pensiero stupido, ti consiglio di abbandonarlo.


----------



## Spot (9 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> quello che più mi colpisce di quello che scrivi sono queste ipotesi proiettive che fai su un'eventuale relazione stabile e duratura con quest'altro uomo.
> che senso ha immaginare questa cosa? se tu immagini una vostra ipotetica relazione è ovviamente solo il frutto della tua fantasia, quindi condizionata da tutti gli elementi che ti appartengono, in primo luogo il fatto che tu sia impegnata con un altro.
> lo trovo un esercizio infantile, sinceramente proprio sciocco, stupido.
> non sto dicendo che tu sia stupida ma solo che questa cosa che fai lo è.
> ...


Non mi sembra strano che un "innamoramento" sia fatto anche di aspettative irreali. E non è sbagliato viverne la dolcezza, finchè uno non si piglia in giro e non s'inventa basi che non esistono. Però in alcuni casi ci devi stare parecchio attento.

Comunque misia scusa per i miei post precedenti: avevo saltato parte del discorso, quindi mi sono usciti commenti un po' alla cavolo :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non lo so, io proprio non capisco.
> Io non ho mai tradito effettivamente, e boh.
> 
> Ma a me certe cose proprio non quadrano.
> ...


Amanti se ne trovano a pacchi  (soprattutto per esperienze brevissime) compagni con i quali condividere il quotidiano pochi.
E che fai ne trovi uno e gli dici che ti va bene per il letto caldo e condividere spese, pulizie e assistenza in caso di febbre ma l'emozione la vai a cercare altrove?
E che sei scema? Poi resti senza l'utile condivisione e scopare solo quando trovi emozionante avventura non ti basta.


----------



## Dalida (10 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non mi sembra strano che un "innamoramento" sia fatto anche di aspettative irreali. E non è sbagliato viverne la dolcezza, finchè uno non si piglia in giro e non s'inventa basi che non esistono. Però in alcuni casi ci devi stare parecchio attento.


misia parla di una ipotetica relazione prevedendone la fine.
non è il castello in aria di una persona innamorata (che casomai finirebbe con il lieto fine), è solo mettere le mani avanti per non cadere indietro.
se questa storia non c'è stata è perché lui non l'ha voluta, pensare che sarebbe finita comunque è consolatorio e crea l'illusione di una reciprocità che non c'è nei fatti.
la mia non è una critica, ma solo un'osservazione che vuol tendere a farla riflettere, niente di più.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> misia parla di una ipotetica relazione prevedendone la fine.
> non è il castello in aria di una persona innamorata (che casomai finirebbe con il lieto fine), è solo mettere le mani avanti per non cadere indietro.
> se questa storia non c'è stata è perché lui non l'ha voluta, pensare che sarebbe finita comunque è consolatorio e crea l'illusione di una reciprocità che non c'è nei fatti.
> la mia non è una critica, ma solo un'osservazione che vuol tendere a farla riflettere, niente di più.


Lo aggiungo alla tua seria osservazione perché Misia non mi ha considerata ma credo di essere per lei chiara nella sintesi: Misia è lui.


----------



## Dalida (10 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo aggiungo alla tua seria osservazione perché Misia non mi ha considerata ma credo di essere per lei chiara nella sintesi: Misia è lui.


non ho capito il tuo commento, forse alludi alla storia del libro di cui si parlava qualche pagina fa.
non l'ho letto, forse per questo mi sfugge.


----------



## Spot (10 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> misia parla di una ipotetica relazione prevedendone la fine.
> non è il castello in aria di una persona innamorata (che casomai finirebbe con il lieto fine), è solo mettere le mani avanti per non cadere indietro.
> se questa storia non c'è stata è perché lui non l'ha voluta, pensare che sarebbe finita comunque è consolatorio e crea l'illusione di una reciprocità che non c'è nei fatti.
> la mia non è una critica, ma solo un'osservazione che vuol tendere a farla riflettere, niente di più.


No, figurati, ma infatti non ti stavo contraddicendo per togliere valore a quello che hai scritto, ma perchè lo trovo interessante.
Però continuo a credere che ci si possa innamorare non solo di situazioni che ci attraggono nel positivo (il castello in aria di cui tu parli), ma anche di quelle che ci attraggono in negativo: essere attratti per quello che manca in un rapporto e che, irrazionalmente, fantasiosamente, vorresti inserire. Anche se il cervello ti dice che è impossibile.

Non so se sia infantile o meno, ma credo di intuire la pulsione che sta alla base, e sono cose di è difficile liberarsi, se saltano fuori nel periodo più inadatto della nostra vita. 

Oltre a questo, mi unisco al tuo consiglio


----------



## misia (10 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No, figurati, ma infatti non ti stavo contraddicendo per togliere valore a quello che hai scritto, ma perchè lo trovo interessante.
> Però continuo a credere che ci si possa innamorare non solo di situazioni che ci attraggono nel positivo (il castello in aria di cui tu parli), ma anche di quelle che ci attraggono in negativo: essere attratti per quello che manca in un rapporto e che, irrazionalmente, fantasiosamente, vorresti inserire. Anche se il cervello ti dice che è impossibile.
> 
> Non so se sia infantile o meno, ma credo di intuire la pulsione che sta alla base, e sono cose di è difficile liberarsi, se saltano fuori nel periodo più inadatto della nostra vita.
> ...


Tutto giusto.
Il mio non è un fantasticare romantico, quanto più un immaginare un'ipotetica relazione con quest'uomo per smontare e ridimensionare ogni irrazionalità.
E' difficile da spiegare, e sicuramente è stupido, ma accade.

E sì, Brunetta avevo colto il tuo commento ma mi ero dimenticata di commentare: sì, è assolutamente lui Misia, ma no non ho intenzione di salvarlo da se stesso.


----------



## Dalida (10 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No, figurati, ma infatti non ti stavo contraddicendo per togliere valore a quello che hai scritto, ma perchè lo trovo interessante.
> Però continuo a credere che ci si possa innamorare non solo di situazioni che ci attraggono nel positivo (il castello in aria di cui tu parli), ma anche di quelle che ci attraggono in negativo: essere attratti per quello che manca in un rapporto e che, irrazionalmente, fantasiosamente, vorresti inserire. Anche se il cervello ti dice che è impossibile.
> 
> Non so se sia infantile o meno, ma credo di intuire la pulsione che sta alla base, e sono cose di è difficile liberarsi, se saltano fuori nel periodo più inadatto della nostra vita.
> ...


non è una questione di attrazione, è una questione di proiezione.
una relazione è uno scambio tra due persone, che si influenzano reciprocamente.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non ho capito il tuo commento, forse alludi alla storia del libro di cui si parlava qualche pagina fa.
> non l'ho letto, forse per questo mi sfugge.


Sì mi riferivo al romanzo. Lei capirà.


----------



## disincantata (12 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> No, vorrei liberarmi dell'_altro_ perchè non è la persona di cui voglio essere innamorata. Il problema è la differenza tra volontà razionale e emozione basilare, anche animale se volete.
> Io non sono affatto convinta che vorrei avere una relazione vera con _l'altro_, quando non è nemmeno in grado di trovare il modo per dirmi in faccia quello che pensa.
> E non sono una ragazzina, so benissimo che la passione svanirebbe nel giro di qualche mese.
> 
> ...



Benvenuta.

Sembri molto sicura di te, anche se e' un po' contraddittorio tradire e volere il bene del tuo compagno ufficiale.

Ormai lo abbiamo sentito in tutte le lingue, amate ma tradite, pero' nessuno ha il coraggio di confessarlo.

Prova a pensare a come staresti se venissi scoperta!

Sei ancora in condizione di smettere. Prima.


----------



## misia (13 Aprile 2015)

Ho riflettuto (e sicuramente non ho finito) parecchio in questi giorni, anche grazie a quello che alcuni di voi hanno scritto.

Non ho la minima intenzione di rinunciare al mio compagno, a lui e alla nostra vita insieme. Ogni coppia si ama a modo proprio e noi ci amiamo a modo nostro. Molti non capiranno, ma così è. Per cui quello che cercherò di fare è tornare a "giocare" con lui, ad essere più leggera, senza programmare il futuro se non per vacanze e momenti di divertimento insieme. Spero sia un buon modo per recuperare quella spontaneità che abbiamo un po' perso.

La verità è che _l'altro _rappresenta contemporaneamente il bisogno (di brivido, di turbamento, di sesso folle e sragionato) e il desiderio del proibito (e di ciò che non posso avere). Ed è bravissimo ad interpretare questa parte. 
Ma finge, perchè in realtà non soddisfa alcun bisogno reale (non essendoci sesso) e trasforma il desiderio in ossessione frustrante. Il che mi porta a credere di essere di essere "innamorata", quando in realtà la nostra è sempre e solo stata una relazione di folle attrazione fisica e tanta incompatibilità. Lui parla di sentimenti perchè percepisce (anzi, sa benissimo) che questa sua incapacità di messa in pratica delle intenzioni potrebbe farmi allontanare. Un banale gioco di potere. Da cui voglio chiamarmi fuori perchè in questi termini è un inutile autosabotaggio.
Resta il problema del come, perchè finora ho sempre fallito in questo proposito. Però finora è sempre stato dettato dalla rabbia, spero che il fatto che stavolta ci sia della consapevolezza possa aiutare.


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2015)

*Sai*



misia ha detto:


> Ho riflettuto (e sicuramente non ho finito) parecchio in questi giorni, anche grazie a quello che alcuni di voi hanno scritto.
> 
> Non ho la minima intenzione di rinunciare al mio compagno, a lui e alla nostra vita insieme. Ogni coppia si ama a modo proprio e noi ci amiamo a modo nostro. Molti non capiranno, ma così è. Per cui quello che cercherò di fare è tornare a "giocare" con lui, ad essere più leggera, senza programmare il futuro se non per vacanze e momenti di divertimento insieme. Spero sia un buon modo per recuperare quella spontaneità che abbiamo un po' perso.
> 
> ...


Sai,io sono abituato ad ascoltare le stronzate della gente,ti raccontano stronzate di ogni genere,e per stronzate intendo"le loro verità di convenienza"devo ammettere che tu sei bravissima ,non a raccontarle a noi,ma a raccontarle a te stessa,ed è per quello che sei e resterai quello che sei.


----------



## Tessa (13 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> Ho riflettuto (e sicuramente non ho finito) parecchio in questi giorni, anche grazie a quello che alcuni di voi hanno scritto.
> 
> Non ho la minima intenzione di rinunciare al mio compagno, a lui e alla nostra vita insieme. Ogni coppia si ama a modo proprio e noi ci amiamo a modo nostro. Molti non capiranno, ma così è. Per cui *quello che cercherò di fare è tornare a "giocare" con lui, ad essere più leggera, senza programmare il futuro se non per vacanze e momenti di divertimento insieme. Spero sia un buon modo per recuperare quella spontaneità che abbiamo un po' perso.
> *
> ...


Ti auguro di ruscirci Misia, anche se scusami sono un po' pessimista, è molto difficile ringalluzzire un rapporto spento, e non esistono ricette, né strategie, a volte purtroppo bisogna avere il coraggio di ammettersi che è finita, anche se sai che soffrirai, anche se una persona coi suoi valori e le sue qualità non si incontra dietro l'angolo, anche se ti senti già vecchia per ricominciare tutto da capo...... NON lo sei!


----------



## Fantastica (13 Aprile 2015)

misia ha detto:


> Ho riflettuto (e sicuramente non ho finito) parecchio in questi giorni, anche grazie a quello che alcuni di voi hanno scritto.
> 
> Non ho la minima intenzione di rinunciare al mio compagno, a lui e alla nostra vita insieme. Ogni coppia si ama a modo proprio e noi ci amiamo a modo nostro. Molti non capiranno, ma così è. Per cui quello che cercherò di fare è tornare a "giocare" con lui, ad essere più leggera, senza programmare il futuro se non per vacanze e momenti di divertimento insieme. Spero sia un buon modo per recuperare quella spontaneità che abbiamo un po' perso.
> 
> ...


La consapevolezza è tutto. Ripetiti questa che hai scritto che è la verità, si tratta di un gioco di potere che non ha niente a che fare coi sentimenti d'amore, semmai con quelli di altro di "impotenza". Ce la farai, tu e il tuo compagno ce la farete (e vedrai che il figlio verrà quando non lo aspetterete). 
Auguri


----------

